# Gravity feed build- Help!



## bigjohnsbbqnv (Nov 23, 2018)

I need some help from the pit builders on here! 

This past summer I finished building my gravity feed. The details of the Build and cooking fuel are as follows:

Built with 1” square tubing for framing and 18g sheet metals. All welded seams. The cabinet dimensions are 22” L x22” W x34” H. My firebox and feed Shute are 1/4”. Feed Shute dimension is 6”x6” with no taper. Firebox dimension is 6”x17”x 7.5” tall. My heat transfer tube is 4.5”x 6.5”. All panels are insulated with 1”mineral wool. I typically run a Bbq guru on it for temp control. I couldn’t be happier with the consistency of the temperature. The Air inlet  is 1” diameter pipe (I am currently making the inlet air larger) Stack is 6”x3.5” with adjustable damper. I typically use kingsford blue bag. I also Add some fruit wood or hickory chunks to the ash pan.

I learned to cook on an offset and my first few smokers were offsets. I love the smell when they are burning, but mostly the flavor you get from them. After cooking on the gravity feed about 20 times, I have never liked the smell of the smoke or the flavor on the meat. It tastes like a campfire. But the fire seems to be burning clean-ish most of the time. I believe the flavor could be coming from the charcoal, but I also have a few theories that I am looking for some insight on: 

1. My heat transfer tube hieght is too tall, and the charcoal fire is too big for the amount of air these run on and the size of cabinet.

2. The inlet/stack dimensions are off. (I am thinking the stack is fine, but the inlet is not big enough.)

3. Need to try lump (but i’d Like to figure out the design flaw, because I like the consistency of the briquettes.)

I will post some more pictures later today but here is the final product. 

Your help is much appreciated!













Gravity Feed Build



__ bigjohnsbbqnv
__ Nov 20, 2018


----------



## bigjohnsbbqnv (Nov 28, 2018)

View media item 554236View media item 554235View media item 554234View media item 554233View media item 554232View media item 554231View media item 554230View media item 554229View media item 554228View media item 554227View media item 554226View media item 554225View media item 554224View media item 554223View media item 554222View media item 554221View media item 554220View media item 554219View media item 554218View media item 554217View media item 554216View media item 554215View media item 554214View media item 554211


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2018)

BigJohn, sorry I'm not a builder so I can't help you out with your build questions. This response should bump the thread up to get it more visibility from someone who does fabricate smokers. You did mention using KBB and an off-taste. Here's a thread that compares different types of briquettes. It's long so be prepared.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...n-temperature-time-and-ash-comparison.262989/

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2018)

I also forgot to mention, that sure is a beauty of smoker you built. You've got some real talent.

Chris


----------



## bigjohnsbbqnv (Nov 29, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I also forgot to mention, that sure is a beauty of smoker you built. You've got some real talent.
> 
> Chris


Thank you for bumping this for me! This has been driving me crazy for a few months now, because I love the set it and forget it aspect of this smoker!


----------



## 49thstatebbq (Dec 24, 2018)

Did you try lump charcoal in it yet?


----------



## bigjohnsbbqnv (Jan 13, 2019)

49thstatebbq said:


> Did you try lump charcoal in it yet?


Yes, I did try Lump and it did make the flavor better, however it wasn’t significant.

But I think I finally figured it out!  I added more air intakes and opened up the stack to flow more Air. I also made a new fire box grate that has a tighter whole pattern so charcoal has to burn longer before it falls through. With these changes the flavor has gotten significantly better. I am still tweaking it but I am on the right track now.


----------



## bigjohnsbbqnv (Feb 4, 2019)

Cooked these on it for the Super Bowl, I think I may have it dialed in now. Thanks for all the help!


----------

